# up grade from std tool post to quick change Mini lathe



## dieseldoc (Dec 18, 2017)

Up grade fromm std tool post to quick change on MINI lathe Jet BD-920N.
suggestion for suppliers.

Cheers
DieselDoc


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum Doc.

I'm not familiar with the Jet, but here's a recent thread that should help answer your question.  If you do a search you'll find others.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/qctp-ideas-suggestions.64205/

If you don't know what size tool post you need, that's the first thing to figure out.  Chances are it's an AXA, but to be sure you need to 
measure the distance from the top of your compound to the spindle centerline and compare that figure with the manufacturer's specs.
If for some reason an AXA is too big, there is a smaller style available.  (Or, if someone with a Jet chimes in you won't have to go through
that process...)

Basically you tool post choices are either Expensive (Dorian or Aloris) or Chinese (Shars, Phase II etc.).  People around here seem
pretty happy with their Chinese tool posts.

Be sure and ask more questions as you think of them.


----------



## hman (Dec 19, 2017)

My (Grizzly) 9x20 lathe is happy with size AXA.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## shady john (Dec 28, 2017)

I am also looking to upgrade to a quick change tool post for my Atlas 6" 10100 lathe. I found one for $139.00 at this sight, but it's not available now.
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?view=classic&ProductID=4058
not sure if they have one for your lathe, or if anyone else have bought from this company


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi dieseldoc,
welcome to the forum 

i bought a similar set and paid a lot more for it, you will be just fine with this set
you can purchase up to 5/8" extended grip holders inexpensively too.
here is a link for you
https://www.ebay.com/itm/AXA-Size-L...797886?hash=item419e3eeb7e:g:1PIAAOSwwbdWOImw

you will need to cut the nut to fit your compound, whatever set you get


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 29, 2017)

shady john said:


> I am also looking to upgrade to a quick change tool post for my Atlas 6" 10100 lathe. I found one for $139.00 at this sight, but it's not available now.
> https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?view=classic&ProductID=4058
> not sure if they have one for your lathe, or if anyone else have bought from this company




I bought a QCTP for my 6" Atlas a few years ago from littlemachineshop.  It was a slightly different tool but it worked 
fine and their  service was good.  I think I bought some tooling from them as well with no problem.


----------



## shady john (Dec 29, 2017)

I liked it, but they don't have any in stock. I am considering a less expensive one, maybe an aluminum, but want to hear from of the members that are using them


----------



## shady john (Dec 29, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Hi dieseldoc,
> welcome to the forum
> 
> i bought a similar set and paid a lot more for it, you will be just fine with this set
> ...


----------



## shady john (Dec 29, 2017)

The one on ebay looks good, thanks for the info


----------



## Downunder Bob (Dec 29, 2017)

I recently bought a BXA from Aloris for my lathe. A larger size than yours, probably AXA but you'll need to check as suggested above.

For what it is worth I'd sugest getting the better quality post such as Aloris I think the wedge type clamp is better than the piston type Then you can always buy the much cheaper tool holders of the internet they are mostly interchangable. Aloris will supply the post nut machined to your dimensions if you supply them when ordering


----------



## mikey (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't own a 9x20 so ignore me if you like but I wanted to add some perspective on tool post material. Aluminum posts are fine for little lathes; here, I'm talking about the Sherline and Taig class of lathe. I own a Sherline lathe and have several aluminum QCTP for it and it works fine. However, above that class I would go for a steel tool post.

A tool post has to be rigid when subjected to cutting loads. We tend to think that a solid chunk of anything will remain solid but this is not so. Each material has a Modulus of Elasticity that describes the tendency of a material to move under load and aluminum has a rating 1/3 that of steel. That means it will tend to move much more easily than steel. This translates into a much less rigid set up so chatter/inaccuracy can result. Bottom line is to go for a steel tool post.

I use AXA tool posts on my 11" lathe. Mine are Aloris and Dorian posts and both are wedge type posts. They work well but from what I have read, so do the Asian versions of these posts. Although most of us feel the wedge type posts are more repeatable under heavy loads, that has not been proven to my knowledge. What seems to separate the Asian versions from the higher end posts like Aloris and Dorian is fit and finish. In the past, Dorian was better than Aloris in this regard but it seems that the quality of Dorian posts has fallen off of late. In any case, a steel Asian post appears to be more than adequate for a smaller hobby lathe and the wedge type is preferred.

From what I have seen here on HM, Phase II posts seem to be a bit better quality among the Asian posts. Shars also has a decent following. Can't say about the other also-rans.

Good luck!


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 29, 2017)

+1 on what mikey said.  The tool post I bought for my 6" lathe was aluminum and it seemed to work fine, but honestly
if I were buying again I would look for a steel tool post.  Other than cost there's no benefit to aluminum and small lathes need all the help they can get with rigidity.  For a 9" machine it would be steel for sure.

My 10" machine has a Phase II and I'm happy with.  

If budget is an issue, consider a used tool post and holders from eBay.  Good tool posts turn up there, and I've bought toolholders  with no problems.  They don't really wear out and they're  hard to break.  .   Having said that, Shars toolholders are so cheap the price is hard to beat.  Depends on what you want.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 29, 2017)

Grizzly, Shars, and Bangood all sell mini QCTP sets.  An AXA requires about 15/16" from the top of the compound to the center line of the spindle in order to utilize 1/2" tooling.  If you want to use 3/8" or 1/4" tooling, you can subtract 1/8" and 14" respectively from that dimension.  
I am not sure about dimensions for the mini, sometimes referred to as OXA.  Shars says 5/8"less 1/64" for a 1/2" tool for their OXA set.


----------



## MSHAW (Mar 10, 2018)

I have a Sherline with their QC post. It is all steel and accurate when changing tools. You may have to shim it to your center height.


----------

